# Tabby or Mix?



## Stella&Toby (Aug 3, 2017)

Not sure if there's any breed experts out there or not but I was wondering whether my tabby cat Toby might be mixed with something else? I got him from the shelter so they honestly didn't tell me anything about him but he is almost 9 months old now and I have noticed a few things. He seems much taller and longer than my female cat who is actually older. He also has some pretty long and big ears compared to my black tabby cat. His face is also not round but more slim and structured, and he is very lean/tall/muscular as I said before. He is also very very very vocal. He likes to make those hunting noises they do when they see a bird, but he makes those noises at me all the time when he wants to play or just tell me something..also he sounds identical to Chewbacca when he tries to have discussions with me :grin2:. Just wondering if anyone might be able to shed some light on if he is mixed with a different breed or not.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I am in LOVE with those facial markings! I don't have much input into breed, although "teenager" cats are still pretty lanky. Ziggy didn't round out until she hit 2 years old. Catloverami is frequently on the forum and often has input regarding breeds. He looks like a domestic shorthair to me.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It is difficult to determine a cat's true heritage....but I'll go out on a limb and say she looks to me to be a_Siamese_ or _Oriental Shorthair_ and _Domestic Short Hair_ mix. She definitely doesn't have the typical DSH more rounded head but it's not as extreme oval as a Siamese or Oriental Shorthair (which is a cat of Siamese _type_ but comes in various colors and patterns, but not the pointed pattern). The Siamese pointed pattern is recessive, so if one of her parents is DSH _and_ didn't carry the pointed pattern, all the kittens would not have pointed pattern. Her upright tall ears are also more like an Oriental than a DSH. Long slim body and long legs are also more Siamese or Oriental. And of course the talkative nature of these cats is distinctive. She is not fully grown at 9 months, but most likely will be around 14 mos. Her color and tabby markings are _Blue Mackeral Tabby & White_ in a "tuxedo" pattern. The second photo seems she has _blotches _on her left side and her facial markings are....hmm?...so maybe _Bengal_ instead of Siamese!? especially if she grows much larger. She's a gorgeous cat with a very alert expression and lovely markings. 

Oriental Shorthair (often called Orientals) http://tica.org/en/cat-breeds/item/248-oriental-shorthair-introduction 

 Bengal Breed Profile: The Bengal


----------



## Stella&Toby (Aug 3, 2017)

Ahhh thank you for clearing that up! I was thinking along Siamese or oriental as well and yes I weighed him yesterday and believe it or not he is actually 16 pounds! he does not at all look chunky or overweight at all so I have to assume that he is good weight for his age but 16 pounds for a 9 month old cat makes me think he will maybe end up being around 20 pounds or so...He eats like a teenager boy and now I know why my other cat Stella doesn't always like when he plays rough because she is only 8 pounds lol :grin2:
thank for weighing in guys! and he does have a pretty cute face I must admit


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

16 lbs. at 9 mos?? He is going to be a BIG cat!!


----------



## Stella&Toby (Aug 3, 2017)

YES! and I weighed him twice just to make sure I wasn't seeing things LOL! 
But he stood perfectly still on the scale both times and he weighed in at 15.8 pounds. And as I said he looks so lean and long that you wouldn't think he was that big but he sure is...and he eats his dry kibble with the feezedried raw bits in it, and he will eat about 1-1/2 5.5oz cans of wet food a day..I have no clue where it is all going! :surprise:


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Well here's another idea.....could be *Serengeti* breed rather than Bengal mixed with DSH. The head and ears look more similar to your boy. Is his tail somewhat shorter? This is getting curiouser and curiouser! :wink2:

About the Serengeti Breed


----------



## Stella&Toby (Aug 3, 2017)

That is quite interesting! he does have long limbs that's for sure I'll attach some more pictures where you can see the tail as well but I don't know if its considered short or long


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A little difficult to tell the length of the tail, but looks about average for a DSH from your pics, tho may look shorter from a side view if he is standing?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Just for fun I measured my Devon Fitty's tail and it's 11 in. in length measured from the top of it to the tip. He's very slim and svelte cat. Fitty's not quite as large as my other Devon and weighs 8.5 lbs. Zuba's tail was shortened at birth from his dam who chewed it off thinking it was the umbilical cord I guess that resulted in a long 6 in. stub. The long time breeder was horrified as that was the first time she'd had that happen.


----------



## Stella&Toby (Aug 3, 2017)

Hmm I will have to measure his tail now because I am very curious haha.. And I did some research and found a breed called the Egyptian Mau... It is said they have spots and stripes and they also have the facial markings that look like eyeliner and makes them have a "Worried expression" which is actually what my mom has said about Toby since he was little LOL that he always looks so worried. And it is said they are attached to one person and a bit weary of others and loud noises. Also says they are very athletic and slim and muscular and his personality fits to a tee...and the Egyptiam Mau is said to have a loose skin pouch from his belly down to his back legs which is what Toby has! And I always found that peculiar because as I said he is so thin that I found it weird he has that long pouch...So it could be maybe he has Egyptian Mau in his ancestry somewhere


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Most of the Egyptian Maus I've seen at shows are _medium size_ cats; it's really your boy's size that has me intrigued, cause he's going to be huge when he's reached maturity. I wouldn't put too much emphasis on the belly pouch, known as the "Primordial Pouch", as a lot of cats have that, wild cats included....my oldest Devon does, and it's common with the bald Sphynx, Bengal and Egyptian Mau breeds, and spayed females. You might find this link interesting:

https://pets.thenest.com/primordial-pouch-cats-11178.html


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, 16 lbs and not even a year old! I'd never heard of the Serengeti before - that was interesting catloverami! 

I know nothing about breeds, but Toby has a very striking appearance, with those big upright ears. Looking at his cute little face, you'd never guess he weighed anything close to what he weighs! I'm guessing your other kitty is Stella? It appears that he and Stella are getting along really well from the pic!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Not a Bengal from what I see in the photos. Might have a bit of Savannah with some of the facial structure and ears....would account for the size too.


----------



## Stella&Toby (Aug 3, 2017)

spirite said:


> Wow, 16 lbs and not even a year old! I'd never heard of the Serengeti before - that was interesting catloverami!
> 
> I know nothing about breeds, but Toby has a very striking appearance, with those big upright ears. Looking at his cute little face, you'd never guess he weighed anything close to what he weighs! I'm guessing your other kitty is Stella? It appears that he and Stella are getting along really well from the pic!




Yes hes a heavy boy, eats a lot and won't be turning 1 till june 
And hes also extremely long when stretched out he reaches my bathroom countertop when he stands on his hind legs...And yes that's Stella shes my little one. Just 8 pounds and very petite and acts like a little princess.


----------

